# 457 visa requirements ?



## Michael507 (Feb 16, 2010)

Hello everyone,

once again thanks for your response ahead of time.. but i have one more question

what evidence or requirements will i need to process the visa application for My wife who is from the Philipines.

she will be added on my 457 visa as a 2nd applicant in a few weeks.

what do we need to show.. will she need a english skills test? if you could list everything you beleive will we need i would really be thankful 

as far as im aware we need

1 Marriage Document
2 Letter from employer extending the 457 obligations to her
3 chest x-ray exam

anything else?


----------



## Michael507 (Feb 16, 2010)

Does anyone have ANY sort of information for me regarding adding a 2nd applicant to an exsisting 457 visa ???
*
*down on knee's begging* *




Michael507 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> once again thanks for your response ahead of time.. but i have one more question
> 
> ...


----------



## northern mover (May 30, 2008)

Hi,
as a second applicant she will need..........
a medical including blood tests for HIV HepB
chest x-ray;to clear TB.
copy of marriage lisence;
copy of letter of offer of employment.

I dont think she will require IELTS as a second applicant, but im no expert.........


----------

